# shared workbook filter/freeze panes/scrolling problem



## ROGERL2008 (Nov 2, 2010)

Excel 07. We have a workbook with multiple sheets which we are encountering a problem with. The workbook itself is actually in the small to medium size range, having 5 worksheets. It is a shared workbook and is accessible to many people. The problem we are encountering seems to be related to individuals saving the workbook with filters in place on various columns. When the workbook is opened with no filters on it is as though the screen becomes locked up and though any data can be selected with mouse clicking, the screen can no longer be scrolled, as though the scroll lock is on. When filters are put in place, thereby greatly cutting down on the number of lines now visible, one can again manage to navigate to a greater degree, though still not perfectly freely. Is anyone aware of this problem and/or any patches available from microsoft to correct it?


----------



## RoryA (Nov 2, 2010)

Also posted here. Please post any replies in that post, not this one.

In future, please do not duplicate posts.


----------



## ROGERL2008 (Nov 2, 2010)

I apologize for the duplicate post.  I would like to delete the post in the General forum, but do not know how.


----------

